# Digital Nomad visa.



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

MataMata said:


> This was approved by the Spanish government on Thursday but the T&C's will disappoint many, particularly clause 3 which states:
> 
> *3. A need for innovation:* Startups must be considered innovative. The business must be trying to solve a problem or improve an existing situation. An agency will be created to accredit both this status and that of an ’emerging’ company: ENISA.
> 
> ...


Of all the hopefuls that I've seen on the forum over the past year it seems that none would be successful with those rules especially rule 3 as you pointed out.

Steve


----------



## 1kaipa (Jul 20, 2019)

I think it was obvious that the whole point of having people work remotely is that it benefits the country more than the individual worker. Given that they didn't have to register as automino and even the tax was minimal it stands to reason that there would be strict conditions- otherwise Spain would be just one big Air b and b.


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

Furthermore, it is dispels any notion that Spain is desperate to get people here spending money to boost the economy. 

This is often put forward by expats that we British are needed here to boost to the economy.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Too many still wearing those rose tinted specs!

Like holiday home owners arguing that they should be given preferential treatment because they contribute to the Spanish economy when in real terms it's a pittance which is too small to even rank as a discrete source of income.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

The article was paywalled so I couldn't read it, but surely there is some fundamental misunderstanding here. Startups and entrepreneurs are not the same as digital nomads. Those are two very different things.

As I understand it, digital nomad visas are an attempt to regularize something that people have been doing on the sly. There are variations from country to country. Some treat you more or less the same as a tourist: temporary for a year or two, no path to residency, no use of public health systems, no tax on foreign income sources. Others come with tax obligations but also access to health care a chance to renew and eventually obtain long-term residency. Portugal has introduced a particularly attractive digital nomad visa, just launched at the end of October.


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

The original post os wrong. Clause 3 is for start ups not digital nomads. Digital nomads just need to prove a year of income from the activity they carry out. It doesn't need to be innovative.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Not paywalled for me, but then few sites are when you know the workarounds 

Anyway try here:






Daily US & World Top News Updates : Public News Time - Public News Time


- Public News Time - January 5, 2023



publicnewstime.com





Also and indication of the likely qualifications here:



https://www.pellicerheredia.com/en/digital-nomad-visa-spain/


----------



## 1kaipa (Jul 20, 2019)

Beware of English speaking sources when it comes to decretos. Unless Moncloa has issued its own English text then translation and misreading by journalists and 3rd parties can often lead to false information. We have seen this numerous time when it comes to Universal healthcare, tax residency etc. 
All I know about the digital nomad visa is it has to benefit Spain more than the individual and unfortunately people seem to think that it's about making things easier for folk who aren't residents or tax payers or Spanish workers to enjoy life in spain with few responsibilities. It follows by reason that there will be conditions or else in my sector any online teacher could come to Spain and live here without needing to register as automino or perhaps even earn enough to be paying tax.


----------



## 1kaipa (Jul 20, 2019)

Just saw a Spanish program which had a segment about start ups and mentioned the remote visa. It was quite brief but one thing it said was you have to be degree educated.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

The "publicnewstime" article was clearer. There will be a visa for startups. There will be a different visa for digital nomads. The terms of each are very different. The "need for innovation" cited by the OP will not be a condition of the latter.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Harry Moles said:


> The "publicnewstime" article was clearer. There will be a visa for startups. There will be a different visa for digital nomads. The terms of each are very different. The "need for innovation" cited by the OP will not be a condition of the latter.


This is correct. The requirement stated by MataMata is not applicable to people who would apply for remote working visas.

In any case the document approved in the Congreso is just a draft for the next stage of the process, it is not yet a definitive text, nor is it in force.


----------



## ashleigha89 (1 mo ago)

Harry Moles said:


> The article was paywalled so I couldn't read it, but surely there is some fundamental misunderstanding here. Startups and entrepreneurs are not the same as digital nomads. Those are two very different things.
> 
> As I understand it, digital nomad visas are an attempt to regularize something that people have been doing on the sly. There are variations from country to country. Some treat you more or less the same as a tourist: temporary for a year or two, no path to residency, no use of public health systems, no tax on foreign income sources. Others come with tax obligations but also access to health care a chance to renew and eventually obtain long-term residency. Portugal has introduced a particularly attractive digital nomad visa, just launched at the end of October.


This is correct. So many people who work remotely are coming over to work and there is no benefit to the country so now they have launched the digital visa, it is to try and build remote working spaces for Spain economies in less popular cities and also they will charge 15% tax to be there.


----------

